# Book Review



## DoxN4cer (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi Everybody, 

I just recieved my copy of Trankada, the Ties that Bind. I took it home, put in in my laptop and plunged into it. I had no doubt that this book would live up to the expectations I had. Dan's previous volumes on Modern Arnis were great, and this one was no different. 

Firstly, I have to say this: Dan, the Professor should have had you writing these books a long time ago. As I have said in the past, Dan's presentation of Modern Arnis is as close to the original as I have seen. 

The empty hand locking portion of the book was, IMHO, the Modern Arnis equivalent to the Chin-na books by Dr. Ming without all of the esoteric meridian hoo-ha. It was all really well done; and once again, the certified no-it-all that I am... learned (or re-learned) a thing or two there.  

I really enjoyed the tapi-tapi portion of the book. Mostly because it broke tapi-tapi down without my having to get caught up in the "play-slow mo-rewind-play-slow mo" cycle. Everyone should appreciate that, to say the least. I like the how Dan broke it down into reference points and built from there (wish I'd thought of that). Tapi-tapi could be another volume unto itself... hint, hint. 

This book, as well as the previous volumes are no doubt THE encyclopedia of the Professor's art. Most important: Dan's books cost about $25. You get at least $100 worth of info out of 'em. That alone makes them worth buying. I have to say that I anxiously await the companion DVD series. Bring 'em on, Dan!!! 

Great book, Professor Anderson!!! Keep 'em coming.

Respectfully, 

Tim Kashino
_________________
Be, Know, Do 

Boycott Chrysler!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just recieved my copy of Trankada, the Ties that Bind. I took it home, put in in my laptop and plunged into it. I had no doubt that this book would live up to the expectations I had. Dan's previous volumes on Modern Arnis were great, and this one was no different.
> 
> ...



Hi Tim,

Great review, thanks for the heads-up!

Dan,

I want my TTB!!! (Sung to "I want my MTV!!!")

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 26, 2004)

You have solidified my decision to purchase one.  I think Master Anderson is an excellent writer, and his literary contribution to Modern Arnis is something that can last for all time.  :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 9, 2004)

Having just recieved and read my new copy of Trankada, the Ties That Bind, I must echo Tim Kashino's previous comments.  This book is well written, and very inclusive.  Senior Master Anderson has published a collection of very effective joint locking techniques that include everything from solo practice motions up to applications in Tapi - Tapi, as well as reversals and counters, and all sorts of stick trapping and locking techniques.  This book is an all weekend seminar on paper.


The pictures are fantastic, and show the progression of the technique, allowing the reader to understand the flow of the motion.  Wherever necessary, Senior Master Anderson has included directional arrows to further assist the reader in deciphering the more subtle points.

Some of this stuff is brutal.  After referencing the potential for serious damage earlier in the book, it becomes quite clear that many of the techniques illustrated have the capability to be 'finishers' if properly executed.  This is not a children's book.

Dan, thank you for putting this together.  This book is a valuable addition to my library, and will be a constant reference for me in my training.  

Dan Bowman, student
NSI Combat, 
Saskatchewan, Canada.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 12, 2004)

Glad you like it.  :ultracool 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

